# BG Note to Self: Do not beat up women in front of dojo!



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.thetowntalk.com/article/20090422/NEWS01/90422035



> He was saying, F you guys. Ill kick your butts, DuPlechian said. And the black belts were saying, Hey, buddy, were not the ones who decided to beat our girlfriend in front of a karate school.


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2009)

Good for them.  

Although I don't find a woman being beaten and choked while she is driving a car to be a thing of comedy.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Good for them.
> 
> Although I don't find a woman being beaten and choked while she is driving a car to be a thing of comedy.



Sorry, my bad.  I don't either.  I was thinking more of the scene the police found, all the guys and gals in gi's, holding down the bad guy.  Please accept my apologies.


----------



## K-man (Apr 23, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Good for them.
> 
> Although I don't find a woman being beaten and choked while she is driving a car to be a thing of comedy.


 Not comedy from the lady's point of view, but more a case of poetic justice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Classic case for the guy of wrong place, wrong time!


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sorry, my bad.  I don't either.  I was thinking more of the scene the police found, all the guys and gals in gi's, holding down the bad guy.  Please accept my apologies.



And black belts too!  I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall when those LEOs arrived   

Apology accepted my friend :asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 23, 2009)

A glass raised to a failed mission.

Now the worst thing she can do to him is get him convicted. Once it gets out in prison that he only hits women it'll be like blood in the water.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

carol kaur said:


> and black belts too!  I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall when those leos arrived



 


(stupid all caps filter even defeats the smileys)


----------



## clfsean (Apr 23, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Good for them.
> 
> Although I don't find a woman being beaten and choked .... <<snipped by clfsen>>



That's the only time I've ever picked a fight. Dumb of me I know for all the various reasons, but at the same time... he quit smacking her around.


----------



## myusername (Apr 23, 2009)

Wrong place wrong time! This reminds me of when I was younger I saw two men squaring up to each other for a fight! Things were esculating nicely and one of the two shouted "right come on then, you and me in the car park!" They both marched off to the car park across the road. Neither man could have been local as what they didn't realise was that the car park they were storming off to fight in was actually the back of the local police station! I carried on walking so didn't see the end of it but it still makes me laugh today!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

Another Judo victory:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3249


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 24, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Now the worst thing she can do to him is get him convicted. Once it gets out in prison that he only hits women it'll be like blood in the water.



:lfao: 

I wouldn't feel sorry for him ...   :goldberg: :uhohh:  :rhino:


----------



## grydth (Apr 24, 2009)

myusername said:


> Wrong place wrong time! This reminds me of when I was younger I saw two men squaring up to each other for a fight! Things were esculating nicely and one of the two shouted "right come on then, you and me in the car park!" They both marched off to the car park across the road. Neither man could have been local as what they didn't realise was that the car park they were storming off to fight in was actually the back of the local police station! I carried on walking so didn't see the end of it but it still makes me laugh today!



When I was *much* younger, I got between two immense guys squaring off for a fight. All I said was,"You can't do this here."..... and both immediately took off in opposite directions. I actually stood there another 10 seconds wondering why I was still alive.....


----------



## searcher (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to see that they helped her out, but you never know if the guy is armed or not.

Quite possibly, a good way to get shot/stabbed and killed.   IMO.


----------

